# saturation de disque dur avec DropBox



## micmac57 (2 Août 2012)

j'utilise 2 Mac (Mac Pro et MacBookPro
le dossier dropbox du MacPro est copié, non seulement sur le site DropBox, mais aussi sur le MacBookPro, ce qui  sature son disque dur; et réciproquement naturellement, ce qui est moins gênant pour moi du fait de la plus forte capacité du disque dur du Mac Pro
y a t il moyen de faire autrement ? dans ces conditions la solution drop box pour sauvegarder (et partager ) les fichiers me pénalise.

merci de m'éclairer


----------



## Khris Prolls (2 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suppose tout d'abord que si le dossier dropbox sature ton disque dur c'est que tu n'a pas pris la solution gratuite à 2Go mais bien une offre à 50 ou 100Go sinon ton DD est relativement petit .

Concernant les solutions elles dépendent de ce que tu souhaite:

- Si tu souhaite simplement avoir les données actuelles de Dropbox sur ton ordinateur mais ne plus en recevoir tu peux juste mettre la synchronisation en pause (Barre de menus -> Icone Dropbox -> 'Mettre la synchronisation en pause'

- Dans le cas contraire je suppose que tu as mis Dropbox sur ton Macbook pour avoir accès à certains fichiers de Dropbox (pour le travail par exemple) et que tu ne souhaite pas que Dropbox synchronise tout. 
Pour ce faire il te faut aller dans "Préférences" (toujours dans l'icone de la barre de menus) puis sélectionner l'onglet "Avancé" et cliquer sur "Modifier les paramètres " en face de "Synchronisation Partielle".
A partir de là il ne te reste plus qu'à sélectionner les seuls dossiers que tu souhaite synchroniser.
Enfin n'oublie pas d'aller dans le dossier Dropbox (après avoir fait les modifications ci-dessus) et de supprimer de ton ordinateur les dossiers qui ne sont plus synchronisés et/ou que tu ne veux plus car ils te prennent de la place sur le disque dur.

En espérant t'avoir éclairé.


----------



## micmac57 (3 Août 2012)

merci pour l'éclairage, c'est évidemment "LA" solution

je n'avais pas vu cette possibilité en lisant le mode d'emploi "premiers pas", trop superficiel
il manque à Dropbox un vrai mode d'emploi détaillé en français, ou bien je ne l'ai pas trouvé.
Sinon le système Dropbox en achetant de l'espace disque, qui permet partage de fichier *et* sauvegarde, me convient bien.

meilleures salutations

Par contre, question "mode d'emploi", le forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", lui, il en a un sous la forme de cette annonce annotée "à lire avant de poster" placée en tête du dit forum. Domage que tu te sois estimé dispensé de la lire ! 

On déménage.


----------

